
Ask HN: What just happened to the internet? - castis
According to http:&#x2F;&#x2F;downdetector.com&#x2F; and my own experience from Richmond, almost everything just became unavailable for a short amount of time. A few things are still unavailable on and off.<p>I expected to see some chatter on here about it, but nothing. I assume everyone else saw the same thing?
======
skumpe
Comcast is currently having a major outage
[https://outage.report/us/comcast](https://outage.report/us/comcast)

I am personally seeing about 80% packet loss between a couple of their routers
in Chicago

------
leesalminen
Was on my way to the airport when my support team called me saying the app was
down. But Pingdom didn’t alert me! Lots of users still having issues.

Trace route indicates a Telia interchange in ATL is causing the issue, at
least for me.

------
vicarrion
Level 3 seems to be having a major outage

[http://downdetector.com/status/level3/map/](http://downdetector.com/status/level3/map/)

------
wooben
My clients are reporting issues in the DC area as well. AWS status page says
everything is up. I can get to CNN but Twitter is down.

------
bkmartin
Yeah, lots of stuff seemed down. I saw report of an S3 outage in Virginia

------
rabidonrails
It looks like it might be another Comcast issue.

~~~
bkmartin
I am on Comcast and can get to some stuff, but not other stuff. Twitter is
down, but HN and Google are just fine. Clash Royale was down for me as well.

------
java-man
somebody is testing offensive tools. expect a false flag operation.

~~~
leesalminen
I had that thought as well.

